# High oestrogen level



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi,

I had my day 2 blood test this morning, and was hoping to start the short protocol (after having an abandoned cycle in Feb through poor response on the long protocol).  However, just been told that my oestrogen levels are too high and that I will have to try again next month.  Surely there must be something I can do in the next month to help reduce the level??  Is the reason that I can't start because of the risk of OHSS?

Thanks
BH


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There is a fine balance between oestrodial and FSH on day 2 bloods. If the oestrodial is showing as raised then the FSH may well be giving a false low reading and therefore not a good cycle to start on. Think of a seesaw and the hormones either end, you want them to balance rather than tip one way or the other.
No link with OHSS at this point in the cycle.

Ruth


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Ruth.  Just when I thought at least something was right (my low FSH) but perhaps it is a false reading.  I'm so worried that I'm going to keep having a high oestrogen level and not be able to get going.  

Has anybody else had a high oestrogen reading??  Did you do anything significant to reduce it?

Thanks, BH


----------

